# Cant center boat on trailer



## slimecoat (Nov 20, 2010)

The predrilled, bunk bracket holes on the trailer are directly lined up with the strakes on the bottom of the boat. No matter how I adjust the bunks the strakes are always positioned on the bunks. I don’t like this because the boat in unbalanced and puts stress on the strakes and bunks. I thought about using U bolts instead of the trailers predrilled holes, but can’t find a U bolt that is 3 and 3/8 inch gap. I’d rather not drill new holes so close to existing holes. In this picture the boat isnt centered on the trailer. If it was the strace would be sitting directly on top of the bunk. Being offcentered also creates problems with seating the bow in the bow stop. Any ideas
thanks for the help

https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc457/slimecoat/strakes.jpg


----------



## willfishforfood (Nov 21, 2010)

drilling new holes wouldn't hurt the trailer, I'd have min of 1/2" from edge of the holes. 1/2 " on 1" centers min.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Nov 21, 2010)

How about making some off set brackets? You could make them twice as wide as the ones you have now. Then just drill the holes off center. If you want to make them slide,you could cut out the space between the top and bottom hole with a saw or a torch.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 21, 2010)

This may or may not work, depending on where everything ends up, but one idea is to mount the existing brackets diagonally, spanning two sets of holes. Then turn the top angle to square the bunks back up. If they are close to lining up that way, but not perfect, raising the bunks up an inch will also move them over an inch (each, so 2 inches further apart from each other), and so on. 

It'll take a little measuring to see if this will work or not, but from what I see, it just might.


----------



## Brine (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you even need the brackets? Can you just lay/attach the bunks directly to the crossbar?


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 21, 2010)

Drill new holes. Doesnt matter if you take a cut off wheel and make the current holes longer. The tension your bolt places on the bracket and trailer is more than enough to hold. Actually the bolt will be stronger than a bracket.


----------



## Flatsdaddy (Nov 22, 2010)

You can use ubolts that are wider than the channel on your trailer. The rows of bumps you see in the pic are to keep the brackets from sliding down once it is positioned on the channel and the ubolt is tightened. The edge of the channel will sit between two of them. You will have to put the bracket on the other side of the channel for it to work.


----------

